# Cpt code 29580 strapping unna boot question



## cnramsey (May 4, 2017)

Hello,

We have just started this service thru our hospital treatment room. I have a question on how to charge for this service when patient comes in for a scheduled Unna boot change. Sometimes the provider will see the patient prior to the boot being applied by the RN. He will look at the wound and than has the RN replace the Unna boot. Can I still give the provider an E/M? If this was in the clinic setting and patient is coming in for her boot change I could not give him the E/M charge with 29580. Not sure if this would be the same for in hospital/treatment room?

Thanks,

Nichole


----------



## thomas7331 (May 4, 2017)

At the facility where I previously worked, in this situation we would have billed the MD professional claim as an E&M service only and the facility claim with the Unna Boot code only.  The physician cannot bill 29580 since this service was done 'incident to' in a hospital.  And the facility cannot bill the E&M with modifier 25 since the evaluation of the wound is a component of 29580 and not sufficient by itself to support the modifier.  But each provider can bill the codes that represent what each performed and these don't necessarily have to match.


----------



## cnramsey (Jul 19, 2017)

*29581 Compression layer wrap*

I have another question regarding PF and facility charges. Example:
If patient comes in to our treatment room for f/u compression layer. Provider unwraps dressing and examines wounds. Provider rewraps patients wound with the four layer compression dressing 29581. Do we give the provider the 29581 PF and the facility the room charge. Or should we also enter the 29581-TC? for the room charge?

Thank you,

Nichole


----------

